# Pine Marten trapping basics



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

Pine Marten trapping basics


Trapping Pine Marten in the high Rockies is one of the most challenging and rewarding trapping experiences. Pine Marten have beautiful fur that is always in demand and they are easy to catch if you follow a few simple principals.

-Location

As in business the three most important aspects of Marten trapping are location, location and location. Pine Marten like high conifer forests, and rarely will you find them elsewhere. Although they will eat any small prey species the marten's main food source is the pine squirrel




Read the reat here:

http://www.helium.com/items/1568068-trapping-pine-marten

TS


----------

